# Kirkland Maitnence Cat?>



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

The fat content seems a bit high, and maybe the fiber a bit low? What do you guys think? Its the food my cats are currently on and even if I could use it as part of a mix of a few foods that would be awesome! 

The ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, ground white rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, potassium chloride, salt, calcium sulfate, calcium carbonate, methionine, choline chloride, taurine, dried chicory root, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrocholoride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid. Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein 30% min, Crude Fat 20% min, Crude Fiber 3% max, Moisture 10% max, Magnesium 0.4 mg/kg min, Selenium 100 IU/kg min, Vitamin E 0.1% min, Omega-6 Fatty Acids 3.3% min, Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.5% min.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It might be okay in a mix, though the fat content is on the high side. If your hedgie is a runner, it should be just fine, or just pair it with a couple of foods around 12% if your hedgie is average in running/weight. You'll just want to watch your hedgie's weight and if you notice too much gaining, either cut down on the amount of Kirkland's in the mix or possibly remove it.


----------



## Jocelyn3113 (May 28, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> It might be okay in a mix, though the fat content is on the high side. If your hedgie is a runner, it should be just fine, or just pair it with a couple of foods around 12% if your hedgie is average in running/weight. You'll just want to watch your hedgie's weight and if you notice too much gaining, either cut down on the amount of Kirkland's in the mix or possibly remove it.


I was hoping you would reply! Thanks :grin:


----------

